# Shutdown Timer I Made



## sandeepb (Jan 5, 2010)

Shutdown Timer v3.1

*Features:*

Shutdown
Restart
Logoff
Lock
Hibernate
Standby
Monitor Standby
Open a File
Open a WebPage
Based on Date & Time
CPU/Memory Utilisation
CPU Temperature using Core Temp
Networking options
Process Management
Idle Usage
*Wakeup Timer* - Wakeup from sleep!
Integrated Updater
Ability to save your settings for furture use
Completely Portable, You can take it on a USB if you want to!
32 & 64 Bit compatible versions







*Download and information here

Feedback would be great on it. Thanks*


----------



## ColdAsIce (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet.
Thanks alot.
Can you make the window smaller, running on 1280x800 it eats half of my screen ( cant resize )


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2010)

if i ever have a reason to shutdown my pc i will use this program!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 5, 2010)

what is shutdown?


----------



## sandeepb (Jan 5, 2010)

Shutdown.... It's what it is, a program for you to time shutdown your system.

A quick update...Version 2.1 has released and should be rolled out to everyone through the software, if your using version 2.0 then just head on over to the preferences window and check for updates there.

This update fixes a lot of problems with stexec (the command line utility) and with Version.


----------



## sandeepb (Jan 21, 2010)

Version 2.5 of Shutdown Timer has now been released!

Give it a try and send feedback my way 
Hope you all like it!

http://www.sinvise.net/home/projects/software/shutdown-timer


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## sandeepb (Jan 21, 2010)

The utility allows you to shutdown based on CPU/Mem usage and also you can shutdown, restart, logoff, lock, hibernate and standy.


----------



## sandeepb (Jan 23, 2010)

Shutdown Timer v2.5 Beta 2 has been released!

The main changes are a few GUI changes plus integration of Core Temp to allow you to take certain actions using the CPU temps.

There is now a 32 Bit and 64 Bit version, so users cannot upgrade their current version on the system if their OS is 64 bit.

*Download and information here*


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Could be handy when I'm downloading things over night and know roughly how long it takes.

Thanks!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi sandeepb and welcome to TPU 

I don't have any need for this little utility, but I just wanted to say that you did a nice job on the interface and look of it.

You may want to consider an option that will shut down the computer when a specific process or program completes. Many of us let our computers run things at night (when we are spedning time with Mr. Pillow) and might like to have their rig shut off when their chosen task is finished.


----------



## sandeepb (Jan 23, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Hi sandeepb and welcome to TPU
> 
> I don't have any need for this little utility, but I just wanted to say that you did a nice job on the interface and look of it.
> 
> You may want to consider an option that will shut down the computer when a specific process or program completes. Many of us let our computers run things at night (when we are spedning time with Mr. Pillow) and might like to have their rig shut off when their chosen task is finished.



Sure that's a simple thing to add, I'll add that into the next update  and thanks for the comments.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 23, 2010)

If you don't mind, how about putting your location in your profile. It's always nice to see where people are from and adds to the worldwide community that TPU has established. You can also add your system specs in case you need hardware help.

The reason that I suggested the shutdown on process completion is that many people download via torrents when they are away from their computers. If you could have the utility detect when all torrent downloads are finished I think it may be useful to people here.

Disclaimer : TPU users would never think of using torrent to download illegally.


----------



## sandeepb (Jan 23, 2010)

Kreij said:


> *Disclaimer : TPU users would never think of using torrent to download illegally.*



Haha sure they wouldn't!

Well that does seem a bit extra on resources for something that may be able to come from the torrent client itself.

Maybe in the next version I will.


----------



## sandeepb (Feb 4, 2010)

Shutdown Timer v2.5 Beta 3 has now been released.
This version fixes a lot of bugs and also includes the new Network Usage module.
You can shutdown your system based on your download/upload speeds

Download and Information can be found here


----------



## sandeepb (Feb 22, 2010)

I have been working hard on the final version of Shutdown Timer, a lot of testing and implementing new ideas, also a lot of code improvements and fixing memory issues.

The final version of v2.5 should be released sometime this week!


----------



## sandeepb (Feb 25, 2010)

Shutdown Timer v2.5 Final has been released!

A lot of code changes have been made and I hope everyone likes this version!

Here's a list of changes from 2.5 Beta 3:

- Fixed issue with program not remembering options correctly.
- Decreased Application Startup Time
- Fixed some areas of the program where it was causing memory leaks
- Added Help Documentation
- Fixed issue with Core Temp not being read when required checkbox is enabled
- Fixed issue with CPU Temperature module only reading first Core Temperature, now it finds the highest temperature
- Fixed issue with Date Module not working unless it's a UK Region Setting
- Added Hotkeys for Preferences and Help
- Changed Logo in About Window
- Added Opacity Preference setting
- Altered some interface controls to better suit the program
- Added Compact "Gadget" Style version when activating Shutdown Timer
- Added Monitor - Standby Shutdown Option which will put your monitor into standby mode when the time has reached.

Download and Information can be found here


----------



## Baum (Feb 26, 2010)

can i shut down when some programms, "exe files" close?
I ask because i have some programm featuring close@finish but the pro-programmer are to dumb to add shutdown

[EDIT] would be nice for any window opened, like if it's closed-> do *whatever*


----------



## sandeepb (Feb 26, 2010)

Baum said:


> can i shut down when some programms, "exe files" close?
> I ask because i have some programm featuring close@finish but the pro-programmer are to dumb to add shutdown
> 
> [EDIT] would be nice for any window opened, like if it's closed-> do *whatever*



Shutting down the system based on if a process is idle is on the roadmap and can you also explain detail what functionality you wanted, I'm kind of confused getting what you want.

Thanks.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 26, 2010)

This is a very handy tool I use a lot and it seems much nicer than the one I used before this. Thanks man.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2010)

So it also does shutdown according to network usage?
That way I can do a shutdown after downloads complete 

EDIT: why is it downloading "Needed files"?


----------



## sandeepb (Feb 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> So it also does shutdown according to network usage?
> That way I can do a shutdown after downloads complete
> 
> EDIT: why is it downloading "Needed files"?



The software needs certain extra libraries for it to function, since the portable version doesn't have them I set it to download them, they are less than 100KB altogether so it's not a big download. They are then saved in the same directory you have the shutdown timer program so everything you have is kept in the same directory.

And yes you can set it to shutdown after your downloads complete.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2010)

sandeepb said:


> The software needs certain extra libraries for it to function, since the portable version doesn't have them I set it to download them, they are less than 100KB altogether so it's not a big download. They are then saved in the same directory you have the shutdown timer program so everything you have is kept in the same directory.
> 
> And yes you can set it to shutdown after your downloads complete.



Yeah but the proxy here blocks it


----------



## sandeepb (Feb 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Yeah but the proxy here blocks it



http://sinvise.net/shutdownTimer/

Download the two DLL files located here:
http://sinvise.net/shutdownTimer/

Place them in the same folder as the Shutdown Timer.exe and your good to go


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmm I have my PC set to shutdown automatically by executing the internal Windows shutdown commands via Task Scheduler, besides easier automation, would this program offer any more advantages over the current system I'm using?


----------



## sandeepb (Mar 1, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Hmm I have my PC set to shutdown automatically by executing the internal Windows shutdown commands via Task Scheduler, besides easier automation, would this program offer any more advantages over the current system I'm using?



It doesn't create any more efficient methods of shutting down. It just calls a regular shutdown method. I just created methods that the user can use that windows doesn't provide.


----------



## sandeepb (Mar 10, 2010)

As a note to everyone,
If you like this software, it will be very helpful for a review, the best place for this is CNet and it'll be great if I can pick up a good review rating there.

To make a review on the:

32 Bit version - go here
64 Bit version - go here


----------



## sandeepb (Mar 15, 2010)

What do you guys think of what v2.7/3.0 looks like?
If your wondering why the Networking Options is highlighted and the Time & Date Options is being shown it's because I'm just giving a little demo on what happens if you move the mouse over the icons.





Feedback and your views on it will be great.


----------



## sandeepb (Mar 31, 2010)

OK guys,

I have almost completed the Shutdown Timer Program, 90% of the functionality is there and there are a few niggles that need to be fixed but it's in working condition. I'm just posting this up for feedback from you guys so I can make further changes etc.





Changes:

Completely Recoded from the ground up
Introduced multi threading (Now starts up and works 10x faster than v2.5)
Addition of effects
Ability to open a file or process when the timer finishes
Ability to check if a process is running or not running (the idle part does not work yet)

Problems:


An error with Windows XP, the issue will be resolved in the Beta

Download
http://sinvise.net/preRelease/Shutdown Timer Pre-Alpha.zip

Please provide feedback, this build is just so I know what to do for the next changes.

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 31, 2010)

Question,

Say I'm downloading a file that may take another 4 hours but I dont want to wait around to turn my pc off after it's finished downloading.  Will this utility monitor the status of a program/download and turn my pc off after finished?  Specific programs to which download pertains to could be anything from Firefox to Utorrent.


----------



## sandeepb (Mar 31, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Question,
> 
> Say I'm downloading a file that may take another 4 hours but I dont want to wait around to turn my pc off after it's finished downloading.  Will this utility monitor the status of a program/download and turn my pc off after finished?  Specific programs to which download pertains to could be anything from Firefox to Utorrent.



No it cannot do that.

But it has a network usage monitor, so to check if your download speeds are lower than a certain speed for set amount of time and it should do the rest.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks but my network speeds spike randomly so it would be a false positive in my case.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sandeepb (Mar 31, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks but my network speeds spike randomly so it would be a false positive in my case.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.



np, I'll try and create a method of checking for spikes.


----------



## sandeepb (Apr 7, 2010)

Shutdown Timer Pre Release v2 is up for everyone to download.

Changes are:

- Added Auto Activate Option (Does not have it's functionality in the program yet

- Added configuration file

- Added a button in preferences to run Shutdown Timer at startup.

- A lot of bug fixes have been made within the code

If there are any problems can you notify me, Thanks for everyone who is providing feedback.

Download
http://sinvise.net/preRelease/ShutdownTimer_PreAlpha.rar


----------



## sandeepb (Aug 12, 2010)

Shutdown Timer v3.0 has been released, check it out!

http://sinvise.net/home/projects/software/shutdown-timer


----------



## sandeepb (Aug 19, 2010)

Shutdown Timer 3.0.8 has been released.
Changes are:

- Information button on the new update notification now works and will tell you more about the update you will download
- The design of the different categories have changed, they are now labelled "ENABLE" instead of the older "Activate" also they have been tabbed
- Fixed the problem when going on the feedback area that the action box was interrupting it
- CPU Usage Value crashed when removing the value, this problem has been fixed.
- Improved Start Up Time

Download & Information


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 20, 2010)

I used to use a program like this one but never could find something that works well. 

I d/l'ed the latest version, installed and get this error. Both the program .exe and updater are allowed through firewall and ran as admin. Any thoughts?


----------



## sandeepb (Aug 20, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> I used to use a program like this one but never could find something that works well.
> 
> I d/l'ed the latest version, installed and get this error. Both the program .exe and updater are allowed through firewall and ran as admin. Any thoughts?



It most likely was a case that your internet connection was slow at the point, my server couldn't respond to the request or you have no internet connection.

I will most likely be taking out that prompt in the next update as it will affect users who are using it on a machine without an internet connection.

Just try it again later and see if it works, if the problem persists let me know.

Thanks


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 20, 2010)

sandeepb said:


> It most likely was a case that your internet connection was slow at the point, my server couldn't respond to the request or you have no internet connection.
> 
> I will most likely be taking out that prompt in the next update as it will affect users who are using it on a machine without an internet connection.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick reply. I reinstalled twice, after the error it freezes. 

I hardly think its my connection.


----------



## sandeepb (Aug 20, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I reinstalled twice, after the error it freezes.
> 
> I hardly think its my connection.
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/816970154.png[/URL]



Hmm that's weird, I just pulled my connection out and ran it and it doesn't crash after the alert.

Can you go to Reliability History and view the details on the crash and post them up here?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 20, 2010)

sandeepb said:


> Hmm that's weird, I just pulled my connection out and ran it and it doesn't crash after the alert.
> 
> Can you go to Reliability History and view the details on the crash and post them up here?



Description
Stopped working
Faulting Application Path:	C:\Program Files\Sinvise Systems\Shutdown Timer\Shutdown Timer.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	shutdown timer.exe
Problem Signature 02:	3.0.8.0
Problem Signature 03:	4c6d99e8
Problem Signature 04:	mscorlib
Problem Signature 05:	2.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06:	4bebe8e2
Problem Signature 07:	20c8
Problem Signature 08:	100
Problem Signature 09:	N3CTRYE2KN3C34SGL4ZQYRBFTE4M13NB
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	1324761025


----------



## sandeepb (Aug 20, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Description
> Stopped working
> Faulting Application Path:	C:\Program Files\Sinvise Systems\Shutdown Timer\Shutdown Timer.exe
> 
> ...



That error points to the config file not being generated correctly.

Can you try this and see what happens:

Go to C:\Users\"yourusername"\AppData\Roaming\Sinvise Systems\Shutdown Timer

Create directories as needed.

save this file as config.ini > http://www.sinvise.net/config.ini

and put it in the directory above, run Shutdown Timer and see if the problem happens again


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 20, 2010)

sandeepb said:


> That error points to the config file not being generated correctly.
> 
> Can you try this and see what happens:
> 
> ...




All the dir's were fine and the config file was in place. Still no luck though, get same error.


----------



## sandeepb (Aug 20, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> All the dir's were fine and the config file was in place. Still no luck though, get same error.



I can't seem to reproduce the problem, We're using the exact same OS's, can you try and disable any firewall you have or something that could block program access, best to find out if they are the culprits


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 20, 2010)

sandeepb said:


> I can't seem to reproduce the problem, We're using the exact same OS's, can you try and disable any firewall you have or something that could block program access, best to find out if they are the culprits



Ha. Yeah Ill try some stuff and see how it works out. Thanks

Edit: for a second I though Avast might have something to do with it but It doesnt seem to have any effect on it. Nor does the Win firewall.


----------



## sandeepb (Aug 20, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Ha. Yeah Ill try some stuff and see how it works out. Thanks
> 
> Edit: for a second I though Avast might have something to do with it but It doesnt seem to have any effect on it. Nor does the Win firewall.



Sorry im out of ideas, I just tried the install on 2 laptops with win7 x64 and a VM with 7 x64 plus done a follow up on 2 other people with the same os and no problems


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 20, 2010)

mind if i use this in the next version of my utility dvd?


----------



## sandeepb (Aug 20, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> mind if i use this in the next version of my utility dvd?



Sure go ahead 

Info on what you'll be using it for would be great.


----------



## netieb (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello the program wont show my internet connectivity. No up or download are shown.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 21, 2010)

i have the same EXACT problem as guitarfreaknation


----------



## sandeepb (Sep 13, 2010)

netieb said:


> Hello the program wont show my internet connectivity. No up or download are shown.





TechPowerDown said:


> i have the same EXACT problem as guitarfreaknation



This a known bug in the program, and I am doing everything I can to fix it.

--

As for version 3.1, it may be releasing soon. Here's a little taster.


----------



## sandeepb (Dec 24, 2010)

OK Guys it's been a long time since an update for Shutdown Timer has been released, but I'm almost there, I have released the beta of 3.1 for everyone to test. There have been a lot of changes made which can be found here:
http://www.sinvise.net/changelogs/shutdownTimer30/

To download and test both the 32 & 64 bit versions just unzip archive:

http://www.sinvise.net/ShutdownTimer31Beta.zip


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 24, 2010)

the interface looks too apple esque for my liking 

neat little app tho


----------



## sandeepb (Dec 24, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> the interface looks too apple esque for my liking
> 
> neat little app tho



Oh you would've hated it when I had the thought to redesign the window to have the Mac Window layout 

haha I'm kidding, I've been getting that from a lot of people, some say they like it and some don't. I guess it's just personal preference.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 24, 2010)

This is going to be very useful for me. I always put a film on for me and the other half to fall asleep to at night. This would stop me having to get out of bed to turn the PC off when it's finished.
When I was at school, the IT teacher used to randomly turn off the main power to all the PC's in the IT room (as a way of teaching pupils to constantly save thier work, or else lose it). This app would save the teacher having to get off his arse 
Can you install the app on one rig and have it power down all rigs on the network?

Oh, and thanks for the program, I like the name "Sinvise Systems"; got a good ring to it.


----------



## sandeepb (Dec 24, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> This is going to be very useful for me. I always put a film on for me and the other half to fall asleep to at night. This would stop me having to get out of bed to turn the PC off when it's finished.
> When I was at school, the IT teacher used to randomly turn off the main power to all the PC's in the IT room (as a way of teaching pupils to constantly save thier work, or else lose it). This app would save the teacher having to get off his arse
> Can you install the app on one rig and have it power down all rigs on the network?
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the program, I like the name "Sinvise Systems"; got a good ring to it.



Hi thanks for the compliments, it took a while to think of a unique type name for the company.

I have been working on the ability to shutdown computers in a network but it's just too much and a lot of work needed for implementation. It's not priority. But I do think that the Windows shutdown tool gui has this feature. Im not sure I think to call it it is: shutdown -i


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 24, 2010)

sandeepb said:


> I have been working on the ability to shutdown computers in a network but it's just too much and a lot of work needed for implementation. It's not priority. But I do think that the Windows shutdown tool gui has this feature. Im not sure I think to call it it is: shutdown -i



Thankyou, I'll download the app now and have a look (as I've skimmed through the pages in this thread) and see what else it can do for me


----------



## sandeepb (Dec 25, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Thankyou, I'll download the app now and have a look (as I've skimmed through the pages in this thread) and see what else it can do for me



Good stuff, Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2010)

cant wait.


----------



## sandeepb (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I know there hasn't been an update for a very long time, it was mainly due to my University degree, and now it's complete I can carry on with the project.

Within the next week or so I will be rolling out a new website, this website will be very simple and provide straight-forward details and also a way to download Shutdown Timer without any confusion. Also a wiki is under development for all help documentation to be included about Shutdown Timer.

As for Shutdown Timer, I think version 3.1 is near enough complete, now I just need some testers to make sure everything is running as it should! Please download and extract the updated "Final" release of Shutdown Timer 3.1 before it goes live within the next few weeks.

http://www.sinvise.net/ShutdownTimer31Final.zip


----------



## Steevo (Jun 1, 2011)

nice but

shutdown /s /t 5 /r "Meltdown in 5 seconds" /f


Much better and more to the point. Plus fun to run on unsuspecting users randomly.


----------



## sandeepb (Jun 8, 2011)

Steevo said:


> nice but
> 
> shutdown /s /t 5 /r "Meltdown in 5 seconds" /f
> 
> ...



Sure there is that, but it doesn't provide the ability to shutdown on other scenarios


----------



## sandeepb (Jun 15, 2011)

Shutdown Timer v3.1 has been released along with a new website!

Check out the website and download Shutdown Timer now, feedback is always appreciated.

Sinvise Systems


----------

